# Roland Vs540 / Magenta is printing Orange



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok Just got my head replaced on my Roland vs 540, using cmyk
Did a test print and one of my Magenta test prints are coming out orange, so when im printing ,its not banding but it is quite grainy , any suggestions on what i should do to get it to stop printing grainy and actually print magenta instead of orange , thanks !


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

So short on information on anyone to help you. Are you printing CMYK or is your ink configuration dual CMYK; who changed your head; was the headrank entered;did you replace the dampers, captop, and wipers. Those are my initial questions. Post a nozzle test.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

It's dual Cmyk , I changed the head myself correctly using the Roland service manual . Cap top is brand new as well , when I changed the head I did not enter a new head rank I kept the same


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is the test print


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Your nozzle test shows you why you have the orange. The manual also tells you to enter the headrank. The headrank tells the motherboard how to talk to the head. The head is misfiring because it does not know when to fire the magenta.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

The head I purchased does not have a head rank , shall I enter the head rank that is in the service manual ?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I truly feel bad for you. The money you saved on not buying a legit head will prove to be a waste of money. The head distributes ink based on electrical pulses. Each head has it very own signal that is relayed to the printer through its head rank. Entering any number will be like pinning the tail on a donkey blindfolded. The headrank is written on the shipping container and on the left side of the head itself. If you notice a white label with numbers on the right side, then you have the head in backwards. You will not get past this. If you had an authorized tech show up and there was no HR, he would not have put the head in, for he would already know the outcome.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Looks to me like the Y ink is mixing in with the M whether in the head, ink line/damper or in the capping station. I've changed hundreds of heads and only about 75% of the time entered the head rank. I see no reason why head rank will make the head print completely the wrong color. Lighter/darker (more or less ink per crystal pulse), banding, crispness, dots out of place, etc maybe. Completely the wrong color; I'd have to actually see it with my own eyes to believe it. Magenta is magenta is magenta no matter how much of it's coming out of the nozzles

Certainly not discounting idonaldson. I've just never seen head rank cause completely the wrong color comping out of the head. 

Are you using carts or bulk? It sounds very simple, but if you're using bulk make sure someone didn't pour Y ink in the M cart. Seen it happen plenty of times. Human errors happen all of the time.

Did you happen to accidentally swap dampers on top of the head, do a fill/clean and then realize they were mixed up?

Try swapping a C damper with that one on top of the head and see how the nozzle check prints after a strong clean.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

I actually just got the Rank number from the company , Seems that didn't change it at all either , also im not using bulk im just using cartridges normally, when i changed heads i put everything on the same way . Its just that 1 Damper that is giving me problems and seems to be mixing with the magenta, if you look close at the picture i posted you can see that magenta is actually mixed on the first test print lines , its like its trying to change to all magenta but yellow is printing more .


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

I don't have that exact machine in front of me. Is each head printing one color, or does that head in question have one channel M and one Y?


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

This Machine only has 1 Head , 2 inks per damper


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

If it's not an internal head leak problem then it's got to be a damper swapped over in error.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

A test to try...

Push the head out over the platen, put down some paper towel/rags under it. 
Take off the M and Y dampers in question. VERY CAREFULLY, manually push cleaning solution through the yellow channel with a syringe. Do not push too hard. Watch the curtain of fluid coming out of the Y nozzles. Keep a close eye on if any fluid is dripping out of the M nozzles or coming out of the nipple the M damper seats onto. 

Make sure your printer is unplugged just in case you get liquid where you don't want it.

Was it a brand new head or a refurb?


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just inboxed


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Easybaby64 if you did not get that these folks have no idea what they are talking about, then you will get exactly what is deserved. I would normally not take such a stance, but it is obvious that one is confusing a SP/VP head with a VS head. You are having issues and of course since you do not know you are welcoming all info that you can get. Before you damage that head, you might want to take all advice and get a second opinion. When I change heads I change dampers and ensure that the ink lines are connected in the correct order. You not being trained and me not being there, I do not know what you did. I do not know if you did a thermistor check, or cleared the old head information. I know it is easy to break a head and glad that you did not do that as of yet. Keep the ribbon cables free of ink because that will cause another host of problems. There are other forums that speak specifically to the versacamm and without self promoting I moderate one of those. I wish you well but the last two posters information was completely wrong. I know they might take offense but there is no nice way to tell you that they will have you damage that head.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok thanks , i have not made a moved to fix it yet ,
1.I have done a thermistor check and cleared the old head information
2. I have not changed the dampers at all , it still has the old ones in it 
3. For some reason im looking at the old head and the magenta in that head where the dampers hook up to it looks orange , so it looks like the problem was happening with the other head as well .


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Haha. No offense taken at all. We're all trying to help. 

Your safest bet is to get someone in there that is experienced to do the troubleshooting. If you don't want to pay or wait for it, you can use the tips we have all suggested. Good luck remedying the issue. I know it's frustrating.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Before doing the head you should have did a nozzle test, and a peck report, did you do those. Also, calling the company up and them now giving you a headrank is a little suspicious. Like really, they just had it sitting there waiting for you to call back. I could not find a solution to your issue in anything documented. If you have a new damper, I would start with that. Did you somehow cross lines? If you never changed the dampers, then there is only one way for that assembly to go in.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

OK PROBLEM IS FIXED No more mix colors , it was the damper that was bad and was only busted on 1 side ,
Now i have that fixed and Test prints are perfect , Im still getting Grainy prints , like Black isn't solid black its more of Grainy ( that goes for all colors , there just grainy ), I did the calibration test and its still grainy any help ?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I would have to see, but it sounds like you have to do the head alignment in the service mode - not the user mode one.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok here is the image, Test prints are perfect all nozzles are printing , but now im getting this grainy printing .


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Show me a nozzle test. But what substrate, which profile, and which color management are you using. Is this like a test?


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok here is the Nozzle Test, When you say substrate i have no clue and as color management i have no clue either , That particular image is the heat transfer profile when im printing.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok Great nozzle test. You should be having no printing issues on any substrate (media). Your issue is user issues. Did you set up your Queue? Try this for a test and let me know if it works for you:
Heat Transfer Material - use HTV 
Gloss Sign Vinyl - GCVP
Matte Sign Vinyl - MCVP
Clear Sign Vinyl - CCVP
If it is a vector image use Max Impact in your Color Management
If it is a raster or raster and vector image use PrePress US
VersaCAMMs work on profiles - profiles set media speed, print nozzles distribution, and temperatures
Your graininess is from a combination of ink (dot gain) and heat issues
In the VW printer tab - make sure all three areas are set to Default Media.
Try these things and let me know if you are getting better results.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok just done all of these changes ,and its still printing the same , Its printing the Grainyness on any type of vinyl we use , Heat transfer, Gloss Sign Vinyl.

And i change the profile for each one as well , I have did the changes you gave me and its almost the same outcome as prints from last night , Also thanks for giving me assistant on this , you have anything else i can try ?


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

I had something like this happen onece..... After powering the PC and the printer down then restarting everything it cleared and all went back to normal.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Send me a file to print. And I will see what I get. I would need to see what the file looks like to determine if your printer is seeing what you see.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Whats your email so i can send it to you .


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

OK I just accepted you on FB - send it to [email protected] - so we can see whtz up


----------

